# Oshlun HI-ATB Ultimate General Purpose



## knotscott

Excellent! Thanks for the groundbreaking review on a formerly unknown entity. Sounds like it's a pretty good bang for the buck.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice review.

Sounds like the Oshlun is an economical way to get into an Hi-ATB blade.

I've been using the Fusion for over a year and agree with your comments that the cuts are glass smooth. I was taken aback by how sharp that blade is (largely do to the much more acute angle grinds).

I reviewed it on LJs by simply showing a lot of pics of cuts in various materials, stacked up next to the same cuts with a rip blade and cross cut blade.

One definite issue with the Hi-ATB I have noted is that the bottoms of your cuts are 'V' shaped, so if you're intent is to create a flat bottomed slot, or cut tennons with a TS jig, Hi-ATB may not be your best bet.


----------



## woodenwarrior

I've never used their GP blades but I do own their 8" dado set. I bought it about three years ago from Rockler for $69 which was a steal. I can attest that even though the blades are economical, they perform well. I love my dado set and it never fails to give me perfectly flat bottomed dados and grooves. I would definitely recommend this manufacturer for a woodworker on a budget.


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you for the review eljiggo!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I have the same blade and it is full kerf. 
My Craftsman spins it fine, but there is a noticeable, difference when I put a thin kerf blade on the saw.

Overall I agree, it is a very good blade.


----------

